# Tons of this in my otherwise nice lawn....



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Can someone identify this? Looks like barley of some kind. But they are all over the front of my yard. They are slightly annoying to look at because they grown much taller than the grass. How can I get rid of this. Thank you


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

You have tons of PRG in your lawn. These are the seed heads of it.


----------



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Perennial Rye Grass? So how can I get rid of it? It doesn't cover the whole lawn.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

FYI pretty sure you have a ryegrass/KBG lawn, not Bermuda. Bermuda is not going to survive the winter in Minnesota.


----------



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

So whatever I have, how can I get rid of it? After the mow, it looks fantastic. But if I let it grow, it looks bad because the longer parts sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Kill your lawn and start over with all KBG?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Ryegrass stalks are a normal part of having ryegrass. I have them too, they only last for a few weeks in the late spring and then they go away the rest of the year. A lot of stalks can mean the grass is stressed in some way, so improving the health of the grass can reduce the number of stalks in subsequent years.

No easy way to get rid of them other than a complete lawn nuke and start over with KBG. If the lawn otherwise looks good I won't recommend this. The lawn looks pretty decent in your picture so I'd be inclined to just stick with what you have.


----------

